# New DeSalvo



## tim in wa (May 18, 2006)

A few weeks ago I mentioned that I had ordered a DeSalvo frame. Some indicated they wanted to see the finished product. Here it is. The bike rides great, very resposive and light. I have not put it on a scale but several of my friends say it feels like it is around 18 to 18.5 pounds.
Tim


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

That is one hot bike. The Century Gray Centaur stuff looks awesome with the frame.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Nice!*

Great choice... aswesome bike!

Ride safely,

Joe


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

tim in wa said:


> A few weeks ago I mentioned that I had ordered a DeSalvo frame. Some indicated they wanted to see the finished product. Here it is. The bike rides great, very resposive and light. I have not put it on a scale but several of my friends say it feels like it is around 18 to 18.5 pounds.
> Tim



Very nice, how long did it take to get it?


----------



## tim in wa (May 18, 2006)

*how long??*

Terry,
It took about 6 or 7 weeks. Mike went out of his way to speed up delivery as I'm planning on doing a long charity ride in July and I wanted at least a month to get the bike dialed in and enough saddle time. He normal lead time, at this time of the year, is 2 to 3 months. Mike is a very nice guy to work with and the quality of the welds and finsh (powder coat by Spectrum) is first class. His component pricing was also very good, so I went ahead and let him supply a complete bike. Thanks.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

tim in wa said:


> Terry,
> It took about 6 or 7 weeks. Mike went out of his way to speed up delivery as I'm planning on doing a long charity ride in July and I wanted at least a month to get the bike dialed in and enough saddle time. He normal lead time, at this time of the year, is 2 to 3 months. Mike is a very nice guy to work with and the quality of the welds and finsh (powder coat by Spectrum) is first class. His component pricing was also very good, so I went ahead and let him supply a complete bike. Thanks.


Thanks for getting back to me.

I've been looking at his bikes for some time and since my most recent project has fallen through (builder took >5 months to deliver on a 6 week promise, and stole my deposit) I was thinking it might be time to give him a shot.

I know Spectrum well, they did two frames for me.


----------



## gregdogg62 (Aug 9, 2004)

terry b said:


> I've been looking at his bikes for some time and since my most recent project has fallen through (builder took >5 months to deliver on a 6 week promise, and stole my deposit) I was thinking it might be time to give him a shot.


Terry B

Do you mind letting everyone know who was the bad builder, so they can avoided. If you don't want to put the name out there for everyone to see please PM me


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

You need to post this pics the gallery. You rarely see a photo of DeSalvos. I can't think of anything I would suggest in changing the look. Great bike. Great Specs. Great proportion.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

*Old DeSalvo*

O.K... not so old...almost a year. My favorite steel bike so far.
... I thought I had better photos.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Come oooooooonnnnnnnnnn. That is the best you can do. Even with the odd angle photo, it looks like another classy DeSalvo. Thanks for the post


----------

